# Starting a new obsession!



## floydy81uk (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My name is Adam, I live in braintree Essex. Am kinda new to the whole bbq scene.

Last summer me and my dad built a decking in my back garden all under cover so wind or rain I have been able to do at least a couple of bbq's a week....in the winter weather some neighbours think I am mad!

To be honest I have never used a forum but am in thE middle of a mini wsm build which is not as easy as the US make it. Sources the products can be abit more expensive but I'm getting there.

It's good to see that in the UK there are more people like me that are hooked on different ways of cooking, wanting to perfect the smoking, learning about rubs etc.

My misses doesn't seem to have the same enthusiasm but she never complains when eating the food!

Well that's a little about me, I'm really interested in learning a lot more and getting bang on with my smoking this year...

Watching all the new American food channels has just really made me wanna produce this food for myself

I'm sure I will learn a lot from this site and look forward to exchanging ideas

Adam


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome to the fun.

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 18, 2014)

If we can be of any help give us a shout.

Danny


----------



## darwin101 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello Adam & welcome 

Don


----------



## foamheart (Jan 18, 2014)

Howdee Floyd, nice to meet you. Great folks here and the UK group is a great place to find answers for over there. They share places to fine hard to get items as well as renaming the meat cuts so you can find what you want. Danny is from Texas and I think he's been properly adopted to the UK, but they never could get that mesquite smell off him.

If ya can't smoke right now, you can talk about what you can smoke tomorrow and everyone can drool with you.

Welcome to the boards


----------



## wade (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## matt22556 (Jan 19, 2014)

"One thing that you will find with experience is that there is no such thing as universal "perfection". Everyone has different tastes (more salt... less sweet... more chilli,..  etc.) but what you will find on here is great advice to help you find your own version of perfection." Best thing I've heard to date on any forum!

Wade, thats real wisdom...... I'm a member to a few large forums, and you don't hear many people make that kind of statement.  

Adam welcome to the site, I've learned a ton here!


----------



## andybigwood (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Adam, welcome to the smokehouse!

Andy.


----------



## wade (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Matt


----------

